# Trolltech - eh?



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ET900*
> 
> I was just looking through my registry and in the software section i noticed a folder called "Trolltech". Straight away I thought this must be some some sort of jokeware or adware. Sounds way to ridiculous to be something serious. So I just did a quick search and found this statement on a random website:
> "*Trolltech provides cross-platform software development frameworks and application platforms. Trolltech's Qt is used in popular software such as Skype®, Google Earth, Adobe® Photoshop® Elements, Lucasfilm® and by more than 5000 customers worldwide.
> Trolltech's Qtopia® has enabled a new generation of exciting consumer devices such as mobile handsets, video-phones, set-top boxes and media players. Trolltech's software has shipped in more than 10 million devices.
> Trolltech's products enable companies to easily build and deploy software across a wide range of operating systems and electronic devices. The company serves desktop and embedded application providers, as well as consumer electronics and mobile vendors, who face challenges in delivering user-friendly and differentiated software.
> Trolltech enables customers to accelerate innovation, shorten time to market and increase revenues. Trolltech's software improves the user experience by increasing the appeal and quality of customer's applications on desktop and devices. The future proof Qt software allows developers to code less, create more and deploy anywhere.
> Trolltech supports open source and commercial customers. The company has offices in California, U.S.A.; Brisbane, Australia; Beijing, China; Berlin and Munich, Germany; Oslo, Norway.*"
> Found this on Linkedin to: http://www.linkedin.com/company/trolltech
> Anyone know if this is legit? Made me laugh when I saw it but it got me worrying a little about what it might be!


hahahahahaAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA omg *** is this O.O


----------



## nanoprobe

Trolltech was purchased by Nokia in 2008.
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2008/01/nokia-buys-trolltech-will-become-a-patron-of-kde/


----------



## {Unregistered}

It is legit. No need to worry.


----------



## ET900

That's hilarious! Actually a company called Trolltech lol...


----------



## White Fire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *{Unregistered}*
> 
> It is legit. No need to worry.


This.

I found that once and couldn't stop laughing, I'm just like :What the hell?


----------



## Xoriam

lol super old thread, but i just found this by accident myself!


----------



## ET900




----------



## Nomadskid

lol


----------



## sasha1024

You're probably kidding?
Trolltech developed Qt - one of most well-known GUI frameworks.
(Although now it's renamed to The Qt Company, but I'm surprised you never heard its old name.)


----------



## ET900

What's with this thread getting revived every couple years eh? Haha.. TROLLTECH FOREVER!


----------

